# TPU's AMD APU Owners Club



## Durvelle27 (Jun 29, 2013)

This clubhouse is for help, showing off, and everything else having to do with overclocking/using the AMD A-series.

Keep in mind this clubhouse is for overclocking the AMD A-series of APU's but things like setting up, asking questions, etc. are not out of the question. This clubhouse is not for flaming, trolling, naughty behavior and most especially unwarranted complaining.


If you wante to added to the Members list pls take a screenshot of CPU-Z with your username

















CPU| Frequency | RAM| User Name
A10-7850K | 4.8GHz     | DDR3-2400 | Durvelle27
A10-6800K | 5.014GHz | DDR3-2133 | Durvelle27
A10-6800K | 4.6GHz | DDR3-1600 | newtekie1
A10-6800K | 4.5GHz | DDR3-2400 | djemergenc
A10-5800K | 4.4GHz | DDR3-1866 | GreiverBlade
A10-5800K | 4.2GHz | DDR3-1866 | erocker
A10-5800K | 4GHz    | DDR3-1600 | james888
A10-5800K | 4GHz    | DDR3-1866 | emissary42
A8-5600K   | 4.2GHz | DDR3-1866 | Jetster
A8-5600K   | 4GHz    | DDR3-1600 | _JP_
A8-5600K   | 3.6GHz | DDR3-2400 | Sempron Guy
A8-3870     | 3.6GHz | DDR3-1600 | emissary42
A6-3500     | 3.5Ghz | DDR3- 1200 | agent00skid
A6-3400M | 1.4GHz | DDR3-1333 | Thefumigator
A4-4000    | 3.2GHz | DDR3-1333 | MidnightSky
E2-3200    | 2.4GHz | DDR3-1333 | emissary42
E2-1800    | 1.7GHz | DDR3-1333| Melvis
E-450        | 1.65GHz | DDR3-1333| newtekie1
E-350        | 1.6GHz | DDR3-1333 | FreedomEclipse


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 29, 2013)

count me in (tho i dont overclock it atm i wait on a FM2A85M-ITX instead of my FM2A75M-ITX)








as stated in my system specs:
A10-5800K 4.4ghz, Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO 2x 92mm, 8Gb Corsair red Vengeance 1866mhz, ASRock FM2A75M-ITX, 7660D(sometime a 7950 for testing), FSP Hexa 600w 80plus bronze, OCZ Vertex III 120gb, 2x 500gb caviar green, Fractal Design Node 304


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> count me in (tho i dont overclock it atm i wait on a FM2A85M-ITX instead of my FM2A75M-ITX)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice background!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nice background!



Korean MMO Queens Blade (renammed Scarlet Blade in EU/US due to copyright with Queens Blade the anime  ) korea rating M 18+ european/us M 17+ a mmo for pervy in short (not that much the only thing is, you dont need a nude patch to run fully naked  and some sugestive but not too much image when you complete puzzle)

bonus : it run on my mITX build without the 7950 in


----------



## cdawall (Jun 30, 2013)

I should hopefully have one of these shortly for my HTPC.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 30, 2013)

I have one at my brothers house for his use. The system is mine as I payed for it. I'll have a cpuz tomorrow.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 30, 2013)

I've had this chip clocked higher but the FM2A75 Pro4's weaker VRM setup limits me to 4.4GHz.  Memory is running at 1600MHz right now and I didn't bother overclocking the iGPU since this machine isn't really used for games beyond Minecraft.

I also tried fixing the bus running slightly below 100MHz, but if I manually set the bus to 100 the third display drops out so I can only use two of the three monitors connected to the computer.  I'm not sure if this is a board issue or just something that happens with FM2.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/a8-5600overclock.png~original
> 
> I've had this chip clocked higher but the FM2A75 Pro4's weaker VRM setup limits me to 4.4GHz.  Memory is running at 1600MHz right now and I didn't bother overclocking the iGPU since this machine isn't really used for games beyond Minecraft.
> 
> I also tried fixing the bus running slightly below 100MHz, but if I manually set the bus to 100 the third display drops out so I can only use two of the three monitors connected to the computer.  I'm not sure if this is a board issue or just something that happens with FM2.



werid 


But if its just for an HTPC then don't worry about it


----------



## torgoth (Jun 30, 2013)

do you guys think this is real: Grand Theft Auto IV on AMD APU RICHLAND A10-6800K ... ?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2013)

why not ... the graph settings seems pretty low ... and i bet it could run on a A10-5800K since there are not much big difference beside frequencies bump in Richland over Trinity.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

torgoth said:


> do you guys think this is real: Grand Theft Auto IV on AMD APU RICHLAND A10-6800K ... ?



Graphics settings are really low so yes


----------



## Melvis (Jun 30, 2013)

Count me in I have the E2-1800  In my Lenovo x131e


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Count me in I have the E2-1800  In my Lenovo x131e



screen shot please


----------



## emissary42 (Jun 30, 2013)

Count me in, too. Screenshots recycled from another thread, validations are up on HWBOT.

A10-5800K





E2-3200


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

emissary42 said:


> Count me in, too. Screenshots recycled from another thread, validations are up on HWBOT.
> 
> A10-5800K
> http://mods.hardwareluxx.de/emissar...e42gigabytef2a85xup4gskilltridentx2576c10.png
> ...



Coud you do another screenshot with your user name in NotePad


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2013)

I currently have one of my 7970's in this rig.

Mobo is an AsRock A85X ITX
Ram is Corsair Vengeance 8gb 1866mhz.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

erocker said:


> I currently have one of my 7970's in this rig.
> 
> Mobo is an AsRock A85X ITX
> Ram is Corsair Vengeance 8gb 1866mhz.
> ...



Man i need a 7970


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2013)

erocker said:


> I currently have one of my 7970's in this rig.
> 
> Mobo is an AsRock A85X ITX
> Ram is Corsair Vengeance 8gb 1866mhz.
> ...



ahah i love i use my 5800K with my 7950 sometime, when i go for a lan with friends
and i want your mobo ... duuhhh why did i had a "bundle" A75+A10 














i think i should get a spare 7950 for the tiny can


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2013)

my laptop has an E-350 Can I Join??


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> ahah i love i use my 5800K with my 7950 sometime, when i go for a lan with friends
> and i want your mobo ... duuhhh why did i had a "bundle" A75+A10
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img842/3874/5dz4.jpg
> ...



Nice! I have that case incoming right now. Good to see there's plenty of room for the card.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2013)

oh the node 304 is lovely indeed ... 6 HDD/SSD slot and place for a huge card if you remove only one  rack (2HDD/SSD slot) + good airflow and more place for heatsink than a CM elite 120

just dont use a Modular psu

and i forgot one thing : ram if using a HS on it must be Low profile otherwise its impossible to put it due to the 140mm back fan, for ASRock mobo who have ram slot on the right side, for MSI and other who have ram in front i think they would be ok ... but way more uncomfortable placing at my taste.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> my laptop has an E-350 Can I Join??



If its an APU then yes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2013)

Its a Zacate APU


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its a Zacate APU



Screen shot please


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Screen shot please



with name in a little notepad windows!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2013)

Its all in my DM1 thread with a few benchmarks. will try and get you an updated one later


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its all in my DM1 thread with a few benchmarks. will try and get you an updated one later



Added to list but oddly can't find any thing on the E-350


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2013)

heres an oldie







I'll try get an updated one, but nothing has changed as its a laptop, only thing ive done with this DM1 is add a SSD


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Added to list but oddly can't find any thing on the E-350



Product Name Details

Processor	AMD Dual-Core Processor E-350
Model	AMD E-350 APU with AMD Radeon™ HD 6310 Graphics
OPN Tray	EME350GBB22GT
OPN PIB	n/a
Revision	B0
Core Count	2
Base Speed (MHz)	1600
Voltages	1.25V-1.35V
Max Temps (C)	90
Wattage	18 W
Memory Interface	DDR3/DDR3L
L1 Cache Size (KB)	 
L1 Cache Count	 
L2 Cache Size (KB)	1024
L2 Cache Count	2
L3 Cache Size (KB)	 
L3 Cache Count	 
CMOS	40nm
Socket	FT1 BGA
DirectX Version	11
Notebook Fusion Controller Hub	AMD A50M FCH

http://products.amd.com/en-us/NotebookAPUDetail.aspx?id=1


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> Product Name Details
> 
> Processor	AMD Dual-Core Processor E-350
> Model	AMD E-350 APU with AMD Radeon™ HD 6310 Graphics
> ...



thx


----------



## Nordic (Jul 1, 2013)

Only running at 4ghz because that's what the motherboard, biostar hifi a85w, defaults too. Same as when cadaveca reviewed it. I see no reason to run higher because the systems use does not warrant it. I was able to go to 4.5ghz when I played with it, failed at 4.6ghz with stress testing.

Not sure if this is beyond the scope of the thread, but I tried going into the bios because I noticed in cpuz the memory is not at is proper speed and saw the following.




Bios are unusable and filled with the obvious graphical glitches.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 1, 2013)

As requested


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 1, 2013)

james888 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/GMGTaZH.png
> 
> Only running at 4ghz because that's what the motherboard, biostar hifi a85w, defaults too. Same as when cadaveca reviewed it. I see no reason to run higher because the systems use does not warrant it. I was able to go to 4.5ghz when I played with it, failed at 4.6ghz with stress testing.
> 
> ...



wow the 2nd pics is in the bios you said, right?

if so what motherboard brand?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 1, 2013)

Chart has been updated guys



*


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll be chiming in with results once i have time. I have a 6800k and a ASRock ITX board. Won't have too much room to OC because of the board, but I'm thinking 4.5-4.7 stable is doable.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 2, 2013)

depending... with a A75 i cant get past 4.6. i hope you get the A85 model .. 4phase versus 4+2.


----------



## erocker (Jul 3, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh the node 304 is lovely indeed ... 6 HDD/SSD slot and place for a huge card if you remove only one  rack (2HDD/SSD slot) + good airflow and more place for heatsink than a CM elite 120
> 
> just dont use a Modular psu
> 
> and i forgot one thing : ram if using a HS on it must be Low profile otherwise its impossible to put it due to the 140mm back fan, for ASRock mobo who have ram slot on the right side, for MSI and other who have ram in front i think they would be ok ... but way more uncomfortable placing at my taste.



I'm trying to cram it all together now. I'm using a Corsair TX850.. probably not ideal for this case because it has a lot of cables. I can see how modular won't work with a graphics card in there. I'm off to buy some of those zip-ties with a sticky mount on them. Getting the cable management right is going to be like a puzzle.

**The front panel wires are driving me nuts.. They don't want to stay in place.. I'm thinking superglue lol.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 3, 2013)

erocker said:


> I'm trying to cram it all together now. I'm using a Corsair TX850.. probably not ideal for this case because it has a lot of cables. I can see how modular won't work with a graphics card in there. I'm off to buy some of those zip-ties with a sticky mount on them. Getting the cable management right is going to be like a puzzle.



why the need for so much power


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 3, 2013)

erocker said:


> I'm trying to cram it all together now. I'm using a Corsair TX850.. probably not ideal for this case because it has a lot of cables. I can see how modular won't work with a graphics card in there. I'm off to buy some of those zip-ties with a sticky mount on them. Getting the cable management right is going to be like a puzzle.



well i use a FSP Hexa 500 it has a hell lot of cable ... and cable management is a bitch in that thinbox.

but if i put the 7950 inside it help a bit to hold the cable behind the card.
+ i use a 92mm tower (Tx3 EVO) lucky i picked the node instead of the CM Elite 120 it handle a ATX psu but block the cpu cooler eight to crapstock cooler


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Coud you do another screenshot with your user name in NotePad


Probably not anytime soon, i am testing some newer Intel stuff atm. Why does a notepad window even matter


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 3, 2013)

emissary42 said:


> Probably not anytime soon, i am testing some newer Intel stuff atm. Why does a notepad window even matter



verification that you do have the hardware


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 3, 2013)

thought it would have been more APU owners then this


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 3, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> thought it would have been more APU owners then this



well you know ... quality over quantity... 

at last i hoped for more A10


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 3, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> well you know ... quality over quantity...
> 
> at last i hoped for more A10


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just picked up an E-450 to use as a file server, going to put FreeNAS on it hopefully:


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 4, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> verification that you do have the hardware


Doesn't watermarking my images serve pretty much the same purpose?

For reference: http://hwbot.org/submission/2353441 & http://hwbot.org/submission/2384140

If you look through my submissions, there should be some with an A8-3870K & Gigabyte A75-UD4H as well... almost forgot i have one *lol*

( I have dozens of screenshots and photos of my hardware over at http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/members/emissary42-38573/ )

Thanks anyways


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 4, 2013)

emissary42 said:


> Doesn't watermarking my images serve pretty much the same purpose?
> 
> For reference: http://hwbot.org/submission/2353441 & http://hwbot.org/submission/2384140
> 
> ...



Not really as I have seen ppl take pic from Google and claim its there and watermark it.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 4, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Not really as I have seen ppl take pic from Google and claim its there and watermark it.



Then drag and drop the image into google image search to do a reverse search on the images origin. BTW these images are originals and not copies from somebody else. Unless this guy is claiming to be Emmisary42 and not actually the same person.
Reverse image search before making accusations.
Oh you can also use a piece of software to scan an image for tags and data of where it was taken and on what device for other pictures!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 4, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Then drag and drop the image into google image search to do a reverse search on the images origin. BTW these images are originals and not copies from somebody else. Unless this guy is claiming to be Emmisary42 and not actually the same person.
> Reverse image search before making accusations.
> Oh you can also use a piece of software to scan an image for tags and data of where it was taken and on what device for other pictures!



Chart was updated as I saw the links


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you RCoon.

My first 5800K screenshot was not at DDR3-1333, but at 1288MHz --> DDR3-2576. Since you're going by cpu clocks in your table i should probably have chosen this one instead:






Thehehe.



Spoiler



Even higher memory clock wanted?






:d


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 4, 2013)

emissary42 said:


> Thank you RCoon.
> 
> My first 5800K screenshot was not at DDR3-1333, but at 1288MHz --> DDR3-2576. Since you're going by cpu clocks in your table i should probably have chosen this one instead:
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wish Jaguar was available retail


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 10, 2013)

Your table is stilled messed up 

2133MHz would be DDR3-4266 and i don't think your memory clock is that high? You're probably at 1066Mhz -> DDR3-2133. Your screenshot however only shows 933Mhz, what would be DDR3-1866. Just decide which one you want to put in there, DDR-rating or memory clock. CPUz memory tab always shows memory clock in Mhz, not the rating.



Spoiler






Durvelle27 said:


> CPU| Frequency | RAM| User Name
> A10-6800k | 4.4GHz | DDR3-2133 | Durvelle27
> A10-5800k | 4.4GHz | DDR3-1866 | GreiverBlade
> A10-5800k | 4.2GHz | DDR3-1866 | erocker
> ...






Kabini ITX mainboards should be available soon enough?

My latest FM2 addition, turned out to be a pretty bad clocker...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 13, 2013)

emissary42 said:


> Your table is stilled messed up
> 
> 2133MHz would be DDR3-4266 and i don't think your memory clock is that high? You're probably at 1066Mhz -> DDR3-2133. Your screenshot however only shows 933Mhz, what would be DDR3-1866. Just decide which one you want to put in there, DDR-rating or memory clock. CPUz memory tab always shows memory clock in Mhz, not the rating.
> 
> ...



Fixed again


----------



## Nordic (Jul 17, 2013)

james888 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/GMGTaZH.png
> 
> Only running at 4ghz because that's what the motherboard, biostar hifi a85w, defaults too. Same as when cadaveca reviewed it. I see no reason to run higher because the systems use does not warrant it. I was able to go to 4.5ghz when I played with it, failed at 4.6ghz with stress testing.
> 
> ...



Apon further investigation I have no problems when going through vga, but I do have the bios graphical glitches with hdmi. Only with the bios.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 17, 2013)

james888 said:


> Apon further investigation I have no problems when going through vga, but I do have the bios graphical glitches with hdmi. Only with the bios.



Have you tried updating the BIOs


----------



## Nordic (Jul 17, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Have you tried updating the BIOs



I was about to but decided not to as it worked just fine with vga. As in no problems.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 17, 2013)

james888 said:


> I was about to but decided not to as it worked just fine with vga. As in no problems.



oh welp no worries then


----------



## DKazzed (Jul 18, 2013)

Here is my rig. A8-5600k on an MSI A75 motherboard with an AMD Sapphire Ultimate Radeon 6670 and 8GB 1600Mhz RAM.






I kinda wish I bought a more capable video card to use in discrete mode in hindsight, but meh I'm happy enough with it.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 18, 2013)

These apu's are really are so memory bandwidth starved. In minecraft, going from single channel memory to dual channel memory made the fps go from ~60 to ~150 at everything at its lowest. I then upped the game settings so I had about 80fps. Since I was able to access the bios finally I set the ram to its default 1600mhz cl6. Made the fps go from ~80 to ~120.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

Guys really benefit from Faster ram especially if using the IGP. Will increase performance by a good margin. I suggest OCing the RAM to 1866MHz


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 18, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Guys really benefit from Faster ram especially if using the IGP. Will increase performance by a good margin. I suggest OCing the RAM to 1866MHz



indeed, thats mainly why i use good quality 1866mhz DDR3 in my build


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/pcm7/653724


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh oh does anyone have any information on kavari? Will it be out in September time? Or not until next year? Will it blow the current apus away or just a small incremental improvement?

I ask because I can upgrade now, but as I don't have access to my computer for a while it doesn't make sense to do it now.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 18, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> Oh oh does anyone have any information on kavari? Will it be out in September time? Or not until next year? Will it blow the current apus away or just a small incremental improvement?
> 
> I ask because I can upgrade now, but as I don't have access to my computer for a while it doesn't make sense to do it now.



http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20130716PD202.html


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 18, 2013)

April 2014 Awww man!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Guys really benefit from Faster ram especially if using the IGP. Will increase performance by a good margin. I suggest OCing the RAM to 1866MHz



I bet this ram could get there, but I will wait till if the machine actually needs it. Only time the igp gets used is when my brother plays minecraft.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 23, 2013)

temporary testmode enabled xD fo shit'n giggles... i got a Zotac GTX480 AMP! and tested it in the mITX before swaping, 

2.5slot isnt mITX box friendly 












and heaven results





so then i tested it in my main rig and since the FPS drop isnt that big in the games i play i decided to keep and OC a bit the 480 in my HAF-X and put the 7950 in the Node304

Heaven 7950 inside





uh i noticed i've ran Heaven with the A10 underclocked xD
much better but i noticed something else ... on all those heaven result it seems to run only on 2 cores on 4.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 29, 2013)

You can add/update me in the table.  I swapped my 5600K for a 6800K.  So far I got it to do 4.6GHz stable, which is anyother 200MHz.  But I think I have to remount the cooler, the 6800K is starting to throttle under the TRUE, which there is no way it should be doing.  When I mounted it I think I used too much TIM and didn't get a good mount.  I was lazy and didn't want to pull the system off the shelf and lay it down, so I mounted it with the computer standing up.  I need to pull it off and mount it right.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 29, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> http://tpuminecraft.servebeer.com/pictures/6800K46GHz.png
> 
> You can add/update me in the table.  I swapped my 5600K for a 6800K.  So far I got it to do 4.6GHz stable, which is anyother 200MHz.  But I think I have to remount the cooler, the 6800K is starting to throttle under the TRUE, which there is no way it should be doing.  When I mounted it I think I used too much TIM and didn't get a good mount.  I was lazy and didn't want to pull the system off the shelf and lay it down, so I mounted it with the computer standing up.  I need to pull it off and mount it right.



**Updated**


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 30, 2013)

My memory is running at 1814 not 1333.


----------



## jumpman (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone having problems reading temps? I have an A10-6800K and every program I try using come up with different readings.


----------



## Thefumigator (Aug 2, 2013)

I took my screenshot using high performance setting on my lappy, but I never thought about overclocking it..., at least in windows, maybe its possible?


----------



## jumpman (Aug 3, 2013)

Can anyone chime in on whether their temp readings are working?


----------



## Thefumigator (Aug 3, 2013)

jumpman said:


> Can anyone chime in on whether their temp readings are working?


When I get my laptop back I'll check the temps, which programs do you use apart from GPUZ?


----------



## jumpman (Aug 3, 2013)

Thefumigator said:


> When I get my laptop back I'll check the temps, which programs do you use apart from GPUZ?



I've tried speedfan, hw monitor, coretemps, amd overdrive, and the software that came with the mobo. Posted some screenshots on pg 3. Can't get consistent readings through those.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 3, 2013)

A10-6800K 4.4GHz + HD 7870 1200/1500


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 7, 2013)

So now i made a proper screen specifically for this thread...






That is basically my standard configuration.

AMD A10-5800K APU @ 4.6GHz 
Thermalright Archon SB-E
Corsair Dominator Platinum @ DDR3-2400 9-11-10-27
Gigabyte F2A85X-UP4

edit: chose the wrong BIOS profile, so gpu is at default


----------



## djemergenc (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll put up some screenshots as soon as I find my perfect frequencies >.<


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 18, 2013)

jumpman said:


> I've tried speedfan, hw monitor, coretemps, amd overdrive, and the software that came with the mobo. Posted some screenshots on pg 3. Can't get consistent readings through those.



You have to use some old school methods to get the temps on these CPUs.  It seems that there is a combination of AMD cheaping out on the temp sensor on the die and there not being enough support in software for reading it.

There is only one temp sensor on the die, unlike most other modern CPUs where there is a one sensor per core.  It seems that either the sensor is total garbage or software just can't read it properly. This is the package sensor that HWMonitor reads.  However, mine will jump between 40°C and 80°C in one reading cycle in HWMonitor.  And if I put any kind of load on the CPU, even at totally stock settings, the reading redlines at 100°C+ almost instantly.  That just isn't possible.

So I've been doing what we used to do before there were on die temp sensor, using the socket sensor on the motherboard, it give me far more accurate results.


----------



## N-Gen (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi guys, been using an APU for just about a month now, got an A10-6800K. As most of you are experiencing, HWMonitor messes the temps up, however mu ASRock utility sensor seems to be correct. I'm not using this for anything heavy, just every day browsing/chatting and acting as my media server/htpc supplying data to a few devices around the house (Raspberry Pi yay!).

Quite satisfied with it though  More details of the whole machine can be found in my current signature.


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 19, 2013)

Thefumigator said:


> [url]http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/474/9wwb.jpg[/URL]
> 
> I took my screenshot using high performance setting on my lappy, but I never thought about overclocking it..., at least in windows, maybe its possible?



I've had great succes with "FusionTweaker" explained and discussed here.
That overclock is still going strong today, so this method is fine for long-term clocks.

Your chip should be supported; I don't know if trinity/Richland is supported though, suppose it could be easily tested by people in this thread .


----------



## Thefumigator (Aug 19, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> I've had great succes with "FusionTweaker" explained and discussed here.
> That overclock is still going strong today, so this method is fine for long-term clocks.
> 
> Your chip should be supported; I don't know if trinity/Richland is supported though, suppose it could be easily tested by people in this thread .



COOOL I'll try this soon as I get home, thanks!

I'm still not in the list of this club...?


----------



## MidnightSky (Aug 19, 2013)

Count me in. A4 4000 3.0/3.2ghz , Gigabyte F2A75M-D3H and 4X Kingston DDR3 for 8GB Dual channel. When I tried a single channel ram stick of 8gb, Desktop graphics dropped to 4.3. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## d1nky (Aug 22, 2013)

whats the chances of anyone getting a decent score on here, for the APU for TPU!

http://hwbot.org/team/techpowerup/


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2013)

Sure!  ...once they fix Windows 8.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> whats the chances of anyone getting a decent score on here, for the APU for TPU!
> 
> http://hwbot.org/team/techpowerup/



I'll do it. Will do a 4.6GHz run


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 27, 2013)

A10-6800K @5.014GHz


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 30, 2013)

Do you guys have any thermal throttling issue with this APU? I am getting some strange readings in 3DMark Vantage. If I ran ONLY the CPU benchmark, I get ~11534 in CPU score. When I run the whole test, the CPU score plumbing to 6000~8000. I am using all stock settings in UEFI and a thermalright AXP-100 for cooling. This really shouldn't be happening. It seems you have pretty good knowledge on these APUs so I am asking for your help.

I tried several driver package--13.4mobo driver, 13.8beta graphic driver, 13.6beta graphic driver. And they all have the same problem.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 30, 2013)

xkm1948 said:


> Do you guys have any thermal throttling issue with this APU? I am getting some strange readings in 3DMark Vantage. If I ran ONLY the CPU benchmark, I get ~11534 in CPU score. When I run the whole test, the CPU score plumbing to 6000~8000. I am using all stock settings in UEFI and a thermalright AXP-100 for cooling. This really shouldn't be happening. It seems you have pretty good knowledge on these APUs so I am asking for your help.
> 
> I tried several driver package--13.4mobo driver, 13.8beta graphic driver, 13.6beta graphic driver. And they all have the same problem.



Do you have a screenshot and i have to guess that your using the IGP correct.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes I have, with my TRUE when I did a really bad mount my A10-6800K started to throttle under load at 4.6GHz.  I also had my A8-5600K throttle with the stock cooler at default settings under OCCT load as well.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 30, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes I have, with my TRUE when I did a really bad mount my A10-6800K started to throttle under load at 4.6GHz.  I also had my A8-5600K throttle with the stock cooler at default settings under OCCT load as well.



I did get throttling with stock cooling when it turboed up to 4.4GHz but now no throtling with my Hyper 212+ Push/Pull and i've been upto 5GHz


----------



## Thefumigator (Aug 30, 2013)

Please update the list


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thefumigator said:


> Please update the list



Who's missing


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I did get throttling with stock cooling when it turboed up to 4.4GHz but now no throtling with my Hyper 212+ Push/Pull and i've been upto 5GHz



I didn't have throttling issues with the 6800K's stock, but the 5600K's was like half the thickness and throttled under load.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 30, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I didn't have throttling issues with the 6800K's stock, but the 5600K's was like half the thickness and throttled under load.



A10-6800K @4.4GHz/844MHz with Stock cooling got upto 70c


----------



## Thefumigator (Aug 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Who's missing


No one now 

Edit: I also own a C60,


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thefumigator said:


> No one now
> 
> Edit: I also own a C60,



Clock speed and RAM speed


----------



## MidnightSky (Aug 31, 2013)

Can I show the cpu and ram speed with a different program?, I have an Ontario C-30 APU laptop but it has Ubuntu on it so I can't run cpu-z


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2013)

MidnightSky said:


> Can I show the cpu and ram speed with a different program?, I have an Ontario C-30 APU laptop but it has Ubuntu on it so I can't run cpu-z



Sure


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Argh!  I built a new rig with an A4-4000 but the AsRock board's BIOS is old and doesn't recognize the processor so it won't POST.  All I have are Richland APUs and I need a Trinity to flash the BIOS.


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 31, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Argh!  I built a new rig with an A4-4000 but the AsRock board's BIOS is old and doesn't recognize the processor so it won't POST.  All I have are Richland APUs and I need a Trinity to flash the BIOS.



That sucks man, wish I could help out. isn't there any shop nearby that could help you with this?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> That sucks man, wish I could help out. isn't there any shop nearby that could help you with this?



My work office is about 30 minutes away from TigerDirect, I was going to just go buy a Trinity and then return it after the flash, but TigerDirect doesn't take CPUs back.  They are really the only place close that would have a CPU in stock.

I just ordered a 5600K from newegg, I'll just keep it as a spare.


----------



## djemergenc (Sep 8, 2013)

System Name:	Gaming Budget Build (In Progress) Current Expenses: $395
Processor:	AMD "Richland" A10-6800K Quad-Core APU OC'd @ 4.5GHz
Motherboard:	MSI FM2-A75MA-P33 "Hudson" D3 M-ATX
Cooling:	SilverStone Argon Series AR02 (MAX TEMP 55C)
Memory:	G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series DDR3-2400 (2x4GB) @ 2.5GHz (USING INTEL XMP PROFILE)
Video Card:	NVIDIA GTX 550Ti @ 1GHz/2GHz (Donated)
Hard Disk:	Seagate Barracuda 500GB SATA 6Gb/s
Optical Drive:	None
CRT/LCD Model:	LG 40 Inch LED TV w/ HDMI
Case:	TOPOWER TP-1687BB-400
Sound Card:	Razer 7.1 Surround Sound Virtual Audio
PSU:	TOPOWER SFX 400W
Software:	Windows 7 x64

I can run most games max settings 1080P, others I can run max settings 720P​


----------



## emissary42 (Oct 12, 2013)

Three times the charm, i guess?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 13, 2013)

Might as well make this official


----------



## Sempron Guy (Oct 13, 2013)

Can't do much with the board, it's voltage locked except for the ram.

Specs:

A8-5600k
MSI FM2-A75IA-E53 ITX
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1600 c9 oc'ed to 2133 c10
WD Caviar Blue 500GB
Aerocool VP Pro 500w
Coolermaster Elite 110 ITX


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 20, 2013)

Well, I pressed a buy button and it seems I'm going to be an APU owner.
I should have the parts delivered either friday or monday.
Have you got any tips for me?
I'm expecting a lot of UEFI/BIOS options I'll be leaving at [auto] at first. :\


----------



## Jetster (Nov 20, 2013)

What did you order?


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 20, 2013)

A8-5600K
ASRock FM2A75 Pro4
2x4GB Kingston HyperX 1600MHz CL9

I should clarify, I'm not thinking about OC'ing this (the power regulation circuitry is nothing to write home about...), not right now anyway. I want to fiddle with the RAM, though.  Just want to know if there's something I should set-up right in the BIOS before I install the OS (still, lots of things at auto for the 1st days...).
I've already read the manual a couple of times and I think I'm not missing anything...but I could be wrong...

EDIT: Oh! Another thing! Drivers!
It's a chipset package for...the chipset and the catalyst package for my HD 5770, I think.
The iGPU will be on (if I'm not mistaken), but I won't be able to take advantage of it, so it isn't going to need the driver suite, right?


----------



## Jetster (Nov 20, 2013)

Install all the drivers. Even though you may not be using the igpu you still want the driver installed. I think you will have an AMD ALL in one driver pack. Then the AMD Catalyst software and drivers. At least that's what mine was.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 21, 2013)

Still the same APU, but a few updates to it.


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 21, 2013)

Does that Win7 "performance enhancing" patch that was released for bulldozer apply to these APUs, since they're piledriver-based?


----------



## Sempron Guy (Nov 23, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Does that Win7 "performance enhancing" patch that was released for bulldozer apply to these APUs, since they're piledriver-based?



it should be, given trinity is based on the same piledriver architecture.

Replaced my G.Skill Ripjaws to G.Skill Trident X 2400mhz. Board doesn't boot at rated speed so I downclocked it to 2133 and tightened the timings a bit.


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 23, 2013)

Just found out I can still use the iGPU for OpenCL...I think...
Now, if I could just choose between the iGPU for less demanding games and the GPU for the remaining, that would be awesome.


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 27, 2013)

Double-post, I know, but UPDATES!





yay


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 6, 2014)

Currently @ 1.35v, but I think this can do either 1.275v or 1.3v without too much trouble. Thing is, for some reason, checking CPU-Z at the same time as AIDA64 makes it reboot. :\
And that threw me off the first few tries at 3.8 and 4ghz with lower voltages.


----------



## N-Gen (Jan 6, 2014)

Try monitoring using the ASRock Extreme Tuner utility.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 6, 2014)

Is there an advantage?
Been reading about AXTU and it didn't seem to provide any benefit over cpu-z or aida64 (or hwinfo64) in terms of monitoring.


----------



## N-Gen (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, I have most of the monitoring tools but AXTU has the essentials all bundled up, not to mention the only correct temperature reading. Also gives you the ability to play around with the voltages and offsets. Running a software level OC @ 4.6GHz and setting the max volts to 1.5v. When I was initially testing I was just playing around increasing little by little since rebooting on the machine with the APU is annoying since there's no SSD in it.

And fan profiles...I love setting that to keep the thing quiet.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2014)

for some reason CPU-Z  and HW Monitor gets odd temp readings with AMD APUs. So I use AXTU and GPU-Z


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 6, 2014)

I am aware that APUs have the temp sensors screwed-up, so I have to rely on the motherboard sensor. Which shouldn't go over 60~65ºC, given the difference between socket temps and core temps.
And I have the nasty habit of configuring trough the bios menus. 
I have no idea if software oc has gotten any better with the wide UEFI adaption, I just kept setting things up directly in the bios.


----------



## N-Gen (Jan 6, 2014)

I've had more success than using the bios or any of its presets. It's fine software wise...no idea why my 2500k is fine on an ASRock board, maybe my APU is not from a decent bin or something.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 9, 2014)

So far stable at 4GHz@1.25v.


----------



## xorbe (Jan 9, 2014)

Ohh an APU owners club.  I have an A8-5500 + ASRock FM2A85X-ITX (just ram + ssd) but it's running openSUSE 13.1 linux.  I was thinking maybe to switch up to A10-6800K.  (Also have an A10-4600M laptop.)  Both are "low power" setups, so no overclocking here ...


----------



## rhapdog (Jan 10, 2014)

I've got an A10-6800K on an ASUS FM2A85-V PRO running 16GB Corsair at 2133MHz.

Still using the stock fan and heatsink, though, so not really overclocking right now. I should be receiving an order I placed for a Cooler Master Seidon 120M Water Cooling all in one system for my A10 just any day now. After that, I'll try some overclocking and see what I can get, then post back.  Unit only comes with a single 120mm fan, but will take a second fan to set it up in push-pull config, which is what I plan to do with one of 4 spare 120mm fans I have laying around. Can't wait to get this installed.

If anyone else has this chip/motherboard, and can tell me optimum settings for manually overclocking, I'd be grateful to get off to a better start.

I have overclocked my iGPU to 1013MHz, but it keeps getting hot (according to GPU-Z). It starts climbing up to 89C under load, which is when I stop the game and let it cool back down for a few minutes. The CPU side is just set at 4.4GHz, which is pretty much standard, turbo wise, so not any extra there yet. I'm honestly more interested in OC'ing the iGPU than the CPU. Any advice I can get on that would be appreciated. I do plan on getting an R9 270X, but we just had to battle pneumonia with my little girl, and now I'll have to wait until summer to pick one up, so OCing the iGPU has just become more important to me.

EDIT: I've removed the screenshot, as I'm uploading a newer screenshot of my new settings in a post below.

Anyone know how hot is safe for the iGPU? how hot is safe for CPU?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 10, 2014)

I would run GPU-Z over 80c. The stock heat sinks are horrible. I wouldn't overclock anything until you get a proper heatsink


----------



## rhapdog (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree. The stock heat sink is horrible. It's fine for the casual user, though, which is what the APU is really targeted at. I just tried playing that same game again, with the exact same settings, only I reset the iGPU to original clock rate with no overclocking. It still overheated to the same degree, but this time it took an extra 10 minutes to get to that high temperature. That's what I call a horrible heat sink. I think a water cooling setup is in order, which is on order and should arrive today. 

Just got notification that my new APU water cooling kit is out for delivery to arrive by end of business day today. Never done this before, so I wonder how it's going to go. This will be a bit trickier than installing a heat sink/fan, but should go well as long as I have everything planned well. 

Perhaps this little "APU Owners club" needs to add a column for iGPU freqency, instead of just CPU and Memory. That's what interest me the most right now, because that is what will get you more performance in Windows overall (at least the way I use Windows.)  Just a suggestion.


----------



## xorbe (Jan 10, 2014)

Jetster said:


> The stock heat sinks are horrible.



Last night I ripped out the stock hsf, installed a cm hyper 212 evo, and the temp sitting in the BIOS (not idle) dropped from 64C to 38C.  It's like the fins on the stock heatsink keep the center slightly raised!  I also lapped the apu slightly.  Besides cooler, it's also much quieter.  What a nightmare getting it all back into a mini itx case.


----------



## rhapdog (Jan 10, 2014)

xorbe said:


> Last night I ripped out the stock hsf, installed a cm hyper 212 evo, and the temp sitting in the BIOS (not idle) dropped from 64C to 38C.  It's like the fins on the stock heatsink keep the center slightly raised!  I also lapped the apu slightly.  Besides cooler, it's also much quieter.  What a nightmare getting it all back into a mini itx case.



I've got no room for a hyper 212 evo, because it would overlap my memory slots and take up space currently occupied by my Corsair Vengeance memory.

However, the CM Seidon 120M arrived, and I added an additional fan to transform it into the 120XL.  I bumped up the clock on the iGPU (Radeon HD 8670D) from stock at 844MHz (where it was still getting up to 85C under load), to 1169MHz, and under the same load it had before it never got above 49C. It has also gone from 43C at stock and idle to 35C @ 1169MHz and idle.  I may try bumping it up some more later. It has already increased my frame rates in Tomb Raider 2013 by about 35% over what it was. It has also resolved the tearing issue I was having, and the stuttering issues.

About the CPU frequency, I can't seem to bump it up over 4400MHz and it stay stable with Prime95. I'm getting stable iGPU, but not CPU. 

I'll post another screenshot of the new settings once I get them finalized.

EDIT: I've gotten it to 4800MHz tested with Prime95, and it's completely stable, temp never gets above 44C. It actually hovers around 43C and occasionally, briefly flickers to 44C. The iGPU is stable at 1085.5MHz. I tried 1169MHz, and it worked fine and was stable while gaming, but other stress tests caused a BSOD. However, while I noticed a substantial frame rate improvement and the elimination of tearing when I went from 1013 to 1085, there was no noticeable difference between 1085 and 1169. I saw in one post that if you go above your memory clock, it ceases to improve performance until you boost the memory more. Not sure how true that is, but my eyes seem to confirm it, whether true or not. I didn't do a frame rate comparison between 1085 and 1169, though. Perhaps later I will get to that.

Here's my updated screenshot stats. I have managed to get a 5200MHz stable, but had to reset the BIOS after hitting 5300MHz due to system lock up, and I lost my settings. I failed to write down everything over 4800, so starting over from there. Grr! Hope to make it back to at least 5100 later, perhaps first part of the next week. At least 4800MHz puts me in 2nd place. 

So, my stats are:



EDIT: This time I ran Prime95 for an hour instead of only 10 minutes between increases in clock, and discovered I get an error with Prime 95 on 2 of my cores at 4900MHz, but at 4800MHz I am completely stable. While my system seems to run fine at 5200MHz, I don't trust it long term, so I'm going to lock it in at the 4800MHz speed. 

You can add me to the list now, please.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, I might have declared victory a bit too soon. 
The CPU was stable, enough to finish 10-runs of IBT. Played games too. Temps were fine (mb sensors). In fact, they were great.
But I did notice HWiNFO stating that core voltage was at 1.275v and not 1.25v, after that round of gaming.
And then the board started complaining. Yesterday, I powered it on and it went: Fans spin for 2 secs - shut-down 2 secs - power-on - post - boot. No beeps.
Today, the same thing happened. I suspected ASRock's BFG was kicking-in and decided to change the voltage.
1.275v -> same sequence of events at power-on.
1.3v -> post+boot at 1st try.
So I guess I'm going to stick to 1.3v until I sort this out.
In a way, I now think I was being too optimistic and demanding. I was following guides that were tested with an ASUS A85 PRO board, which has a better power circuitry.
Oh well, it's still below the stock 1.35v.


----------



## N-Gen (Jan 12, 2014)

Just to throw this out there, I'm really disappointed using the APU to stream gameplay. I have to render on average settings in order to not max the APU out even when overclocked.

When I was streaming off the machine I'm gaming on (in the specs <-) the i5 pulled off the game as well as streaming at the same quality the APU does without a single problem. Now I know the price difference and the overclock values are way off, but still, I was hoping for it to do a bit better.


----------



## N-Gen (Jan 12, 2014)

xorbe said:


> Ohh an APU owners club.  I have an A8-5500 + ASRock FM2A85X-ITX (just ram + ssd) but it's running openSUSE 13.1 linux.  I was thinking maybe to switch up to A10-6800K.  (Also have an A10-4600M laptop.)  Both are "low power" setups, so no overclocking here ...



Why go for a K model when you're not going to overclock? Especially since they're low power setups the A10-6800k isn't exactly a low power solution.


----------



## torgoth (Jan 12, 2014)

any updates on Kaveri? can't wait for them will probably build my secondary with one of them


----------



## N-Gen (Jan 12, 2014)

Gets released on Tuesday, so you don't have to wait much longer


----------



## rhapdog (Jan 13, 2014)

Is this club dead? I notice the listing of owners has not been updated since Aug 29, 2013, and it doesn't seem to be getting updated with my info.

The OP now has an FX8350 as CPU in system specs. Has the OP abandoned this club?


----------



## N-Gen (Jan 13, 2014)

Don't know, I'm still not on the list


----------



## rhapdog (Jan 13, 2014)

I see people from September/October 2013 not on the list yet. I'm gonna declare this club as dead. Since I'd like to actually see a club like this for APUs, I suppose I'll have to open up another one, if that doesn't offend anyone. However, I think I'll make it for A-Series only.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 13, 2014)

I've noticed that Durvelle27 has been spending more time at the FX club, for obvious reasons, but how about sending a PM to the OP before starting to declare stuff?
The table needs an update, that's all. There's still activity in the thread.
The only entity that can declare threads as dead are mods, when they close them.


----------



## rhapdog (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes, table needs an update. Has needed an update for four months. Four months is an eternity in internet time. If it had been one month, I wouldn't be concerned. 

Perhaps "Dead" is the wrong term. Abandoned by the OP is quite true enough, since it has been August since the OP has posted or updated. (4-1/2 months now.)
When you start a thread, you automatically watch that thread and get alerts about new posts in that thread. He is either ignoring the alerts or has stopped watching the thread, which, in either case, means he has abandoned it. I don't think sending a PM is going to cause the OP to generate more interest if he is already ignoring it for this long. 

Understand I don't say this to reflect bad on the OP. The OP interests have likely just changed, which happens. It's called being human and moving on to new areas of your life. Nothing wrong with that. I'm all for that.

I don't think it's bad to start an A-Series club, though. It's more specific than just APUs in general.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry guys eyes have been away from thread as last time I checked no one was posting. I will update thread in a minute


----------



## xorbe (Jan 16, 2014)

I accidentally bought a huge Bit Fenix Prodigy case (I think) for my mini itx system.  Naturally I had to go buy a 64W video card for my 65W apu (and install a tower cm hyper 212 evo hsf) ... cutting it close for my 160W pico psu hehheh.  I have this huge 192W power brick (fits in the bottom of the case) and a 120V AC Watts-Up, but I want to tap into the 12VDC side with my R/C hobby WattMeter, curious about the brick's efficiency.


----------



## rhapdog (Jan 16, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Sorry guys eyes have been away from thread as last time I checked no one was posting. I will update thread in a minute



Hmm... I'm still not seeing the update. Cleared my cache to make sure that wasn't it. Am I missing something?


----------



## emissary42 (Jan 16, 2014)

Would really like to join you guys with another APU setup, but since the Gigabyte F2A88X-UP4 will not be available in Europe, i'll pass this time.

Maybe i will give Richland another shot, when it gets sold off...


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Well, it seems kaveri has made dual graphics reach the performance level it should have had since llano. HSA looks incredibly promising.
My board still complains when going below 1.3v, yet the CPU stays completely stable. :\
Heh, I'm used to ASRock boards heaving strange fits about custom settings, when it comes to either CPU or RAM, so I best not argue more. (until a BIOS update comes along )


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 29, 2014)

TRWOV suggested me to use a mod for IBT to test with this chip, so that it would get the expected results (instead of around 20GFlops avg.).
My machine was completely idle and the runs were made one after the other, only with logging and screenshots in-between. 
So, in order:













So...as you can see the scores were a bit inconsistent, between each 3, not within each run. Can't really find a reason for that. :\


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 29, 2014)

rhapdog said:


> Hmm... I'm still not seeing the update. Cleared my cache to make sure that wasn't it. Am I missing something?


mmhhh and so?

anyway sad my Athlon X4 760K isn't a APU but FM2+ on a ASRock FM2A88M Ex4+ i might upgrade later from a Richland Athlon to a Kaveri A10-7850K still i don't know when


----------



## emissary42 (Feb 12, 2014)

Cross-posting, because


----------



## Medallish (Feb 12, 2014)

Had to update my profile, appearently the last time I did I was still rocking a Phenom II. Anyway my main PC with the FX-8350 is currently down as I'm building watercooling on it, but I recently made this nice little substitute:

GPU-Z
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6s6qq/

CPU-Z
http://valid.canardpc.com/lc0jbh





And here we have the screenshot, I had to use Teamviewer as I'm not home at this moment, hence why you see the onscreen keyboard, appearently there's no screenshot method in Teamviewer.

Everything packed into a nice Lian-Li PC-TU200B case, the APU is capable of running full speed, but for the sake of keeping temperatures slightly down I changed the cTDP to 65W, since I'm mainly playing BF4 on it with Mantle I haven't noticed much, if any hit on performance. All the specs are in my "system spec" on my profile .


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 13, 2014)

For some reason, in that board, the TPM header is where the USB 3.0 header should be and vice-versa.
Overall, nice layout. And staying in Gigabyte tradition, low amount of fan headers (especially 4-pin) on AMD boards.
Those VRMs could use a heatsink...but then again, it's not an OC-tought board...


----------



## emissary42 (Feb 14, 2014)

A mosfet cooler would have been nice, but i am quite happy that it at least had a cooler on the chipset in place. It is not unheard of, that boards like this get send out completely naked *G*

Also the mosfets don't get too hot on stock settings. It probably helps, the cpu cooler provides plenty of airflow for them.


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, like I said, that board wasn't thought for OC'ing, so for non-K APUs it should do just fine without the VRM heatsink.
Mine has it, but I'm not using the stock cooler. Still, I have plenty of fans shoving air around that area. Haven't spotted throttling under load so far. Let's see if it stays this way by the time summer is here.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 15, 2014)

Summer's here! And high temps too! So I underclocked my chip.
And while doing so I found out something interesting (that I had never experienced before or read about it). If I set the multi below 34x, Windows will "forget" about lowering clocks to idle values (C'n'Q enabled). (YMMV)
The options in the "Power Options" advanced menu will simply disappear, for all profiles.
I noticed this because temps weren't dropping while the computer was doing nothing and CPU-Z/HWiNFO pretty much confirmed my assumptions, clocks weren't going down. (Although CPU-Z reported Vcore drops, HWiNFO didn't)
I had underclocked, initially, to 3.2GHz.
I tried to reset C'n'Q, along with reboots, further underclocking down to 3GHz (+Vcore adjustments), editing the registry...nothing. Until I found, in the tubes, someone that mentioned his/hers OS reacted the same way if the multi on his/hers PII x4 was set above a certain value (don't recall how much). So I thought about setting mine close to stock and see what happened. 34x worked.
Afterwards I tried to investigate this further and found out that one of the P-states (P1, in fact) is set at 3.2GHz (should have checked this first). This might have had something to do with it. I assume Windows might have misinterpreted UEFI readings and considered it to be a conflict. I guess the resolution was to disable/ignore idle clocks/P-states, for safety maybe.

Current settings: 3.4GHz @ 1.2875v.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 15, 2014)

3,4GHz@1,2875v? :O

I have gotten an A10-7850K since I last posted anything here. And a Athlon 5350 too. 
The A10-7850K has been a bit of a difficult thing, but I think I've gotten it to a fairly good point. Now I''m just waiting for cooler weather to make some more serious overclocking.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 15, 2014)

Does a A6-3420m count as being in the club?


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 16, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> 3,4GHz@1,2875v? :O


What's wrong? I'm just trying to reduce the heat. With the room hitting 30ºC it's hard to keep this think under limits.
Xigmatek states the sd963 is rated at 130W, but it seems it would need the 2nd fan, which I don't have. (also, there must be some contact issues or something... :\ )



agent00skid said:


> I have gotten an A10-7850K since I last posted anything here. And a Athlon 5350 too.
> The A10-7850K has been a bit of a difficult thing, but I think I've gotten it to a fairly good point. Now I''m just waiting for cooler weather to make some more serious overclocking.


Neat. How's that HSA working out for you?



Lightbulbie said:


> Does a A6-3420m count as being in the club?


If it looks like an APU, walks like an APU and quacks like an APU...


----------



## Toothless (Jun 17, 2014)

So is it bad that I was able to OC my 3420m to 2.4ghz and keep it stable at 1.3v?


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 17, 2014)

_JP_ said:


> What's wrong? I'm just trying to reduce the heat. With the room hitting 30ºC it's hard to keep this think under limits.
> Xigmatek states the sd963 is rated at 130W, but it seems it would need the 2nd fan, which I don't have.



It just seems like a high voltage for that speed.



_JP_ said:


> Neat. How's that HSA working out for you?



Haven't really tested anything that uses it.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 17, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> It just seems like a high voltage for that speed.


It is a bit, not that much. But I changed the multi 1st and was going for vcore next, if I hadn't bumped into that odd discovery.
I gave it just a small cut, from what I had at 4GHz. I was also busy with work, so didn't have the time to tweak it right.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 20, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> So is it bad that I was able to OC my 3420m to 2.4ghz and keep it stable at 1.3v?



My A6-3500 did 2,4GHz at 1,1v... That was good times. 

Also going to post some more from my A10-7850K after the current round of stability testing.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 21, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> My A6-3500 did 2,4GHz at 1,1v... That was good times.


Well, according to the details of mine, one of the p-states is 2.4GHz at 1.08v. Not sure how much time it stays at that spot, but I haven't got instabilities to report.


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 21, 2014)

_JP_ said:


> Well, according to the details of mine, one of the p-states is 2.4GHz at 1.08v. Not sure how much time it stays at that spot, but I haven't got instabilities to report.



There's a bit of a difference between Llano and Trinity. But low voltage is always nice. 

My A10-7850K runs 4,2GHz@1,325v. The jump to 4,3GHz does unfortunately require at least 1,375v . Haven't tested it enough to be entirely sure that it's stable, but it seems to be.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 22, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> There's a bit of a difference between Llano and Trinity. But low voltage is always nice.


True and also true.
(I missed the part where that was a Llano)


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 22, 2014)

The current settings on my desktop machine.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 24, 2014)

How its hanging


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 8, 2014)

After some more testing of clocks and voltages, I think I'm going to leave my A10-7850K at 4,2GHz CPU and 800MHz iGPU plus 1,8GHz NB.
I don't know why, but the iGPU and NB just don't want to overclock much. The iGPU of my last APU was just as hopeless. Seems I get all the bad iGPUs. 

Finally have clock and voltage control on my Athlon 5350 though, so am doing some testing on that. Don't have Windows on it though, so can't really bench much.


----------



## SirSempy6 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey guys, got me a Sempron 2650 AM1 APU, runs all my 1080p videos and some light gaming here and there


----------



## Melvis (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey has anyone here know of any program or has any luck in overclocking there Smaller APUs? I want to OC my E2-1800 cpu and or RAM couse i cant do it in the BIOS it seems.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 7, 2016)

xorbe said:


> Trinity A8-5500 + ASRock FM2A85X-ITX ... I was thinking maybe to switch up to A10-6800K



Yeah, upgraded to Richland A10-6700 a long while back, and sold the A8-5500.  Now I'd like to upgrade to the latest carrizo/excavator if they ever get around to making the higher end desktop APUs.  But that means getting a new motherboard for FM2+ platform ...


----------



## Toothless (Feb 7, 2016)

I should see about taking my laptop apart, slapping a rigged cooler onto it, and benchmarking that sucker to see how far it'll OC. I used to be able to get it from 1.5ghz stock to 2.6ghz with thermals being the only wall.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Hey has anyone here know of any program or has any luck in overclocking there Smaller APUs? I want to OC my E2-1800 cpu and or RAM couse i cant do it in the BIOS it seems.



Possibly turionpowercontrol


----------



## Thefumigator (Feb 9, 2016)

Here's mine


----------



## cdawall (Mar 4, 2016)

Oh and can I join?

I have two of these both the exact same settings, one in an Antec ISK100 the other a 110.






and I have one of these.


----------

